# Here is what I think is a first class slingshot design



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is called a Lil Ranger, it was crafted by Bill Hays. I try to get my nieces and nephews involved in several of the outdoor activities I did as a kid. I want to get them involved in slingshots before we move into archery. I have not been able to contact Bill to see if he would make me a couple of little rangers to try them out. Thanks to the instruction videos on this Forum, I don't have to be an instructor. If I get a l ranger I will do a review.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are fine Slingshots Tag. Hope you score some soon


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also try the Dayhiker Lil' Plinker / Simple Shot Champ - are great designs as well.

Ranger is awesome as well.

Also think Gopher does smaller versions of his that may be worth considering.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks ibojoe and MattWalt!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Finally got to shoot a little with our Godson and his brother Jonas????????????












We had a great time trying out different slingshots and shooting styles???????? Conor helped me with my pouch release today???????? with any luck I should start seeing some improvement in the near future???????????????? I shot in the zone after changing my pouch release, so hopefully it will all come together ????????


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wow!

Is that tall guy with shades and great shooting form Conor?

He has stretched alot since he was at the Midwest Slingshot Tournament 2016!

Looks like you gentlemen were having a great time!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He has grown quite a bit since the last MWST. Conor was really impressed with the Lil Ranger, he said it just felt so comfortable when he first picked it up. Conor got all of his slingshots and laid them out on the table. He still remembers who gave him each one of the slingshots I would like to thank each and every one of you that made Conor feel so welcome. You have given him memories that will last a lifetime Due to unforseeable events in life I haven't shot slingshots for several weeks, so today was very special.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Gosh Tag, hope you get back to shootn real soon.


----------

